# BMW crashes into restaurant - Driver claims pedal stuck



## u3b3rg33k (Jan 14, 2015)

#neveradmitfault #ihearttoyota #rougeengineers


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

LOL @ #ROUGEengineers

_Rouge_ is a name for the finely ground rust particles as on wheel studs and is sometimes considered a lubricant!

Maybe you mean ROGUE.


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jan 14, 2015)

there was probably rouge stuck in his pedal.


----------



## Silver Shadow (Dec 12, 2014)

Sounds like a classic case of hitting the tall skinny pedal on the right instead of the long pedal on the left.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Doug Huffman said:


> LOL @ #ROUGEengineers
> 
> _Rouge_ is a name for the finely ground rust particles as on wheel studs and is sometimes considered a lubricant!
> 
> Maybe you mean ROGUE.


Maybe the rouge engineers are all Communists. Or maybe they're all Redskins. Never assume anything.


----------

